# Pocket



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pocket passed away. 

He tried ... I know he did. He tried to get healthy. I don't think he was strong enough. He was a beautiful boy ... I don't think life was fair to him. He shouldn't have had to suffer for so long. 
Sweet dreams, little one.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

oh no! :[ I'm so sorry about Pocket.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sorry! You did everything you could!

Also was he that rescue?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Pocket. He had a good home with lots of love.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss :c RIP Pocket.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, he was the rescue I posted about.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im so sorry! Well again you did everything you could!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aweh I am so sorry for your lose! At least you tried everything you could to save him! R.I.P. to Pocket.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D: R.I.P Pocket. The name is cute.


----------

